# Flourish Excel harmful to shrimps?



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey all,

I just want an opinion on this... does SeaChem Flourish Excel effect/kill your shrimps?


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been 2x overdosing Excel into my shrimp tank (Caridina japonica) for about 1 month and all shrimp are doing fine so far.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm yep i heard it won't hurt amano shrimps.. but what i meant was.... cherries and CRS


----------



## reizao (Feb 8, 2007)

When I used Excel a lot of my RCS are dying, when I stopped dosing excel they stop dying.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have never had a problem with dosing any seachem products or ferts at 2-3x the rec amount with my RCS, CRS, Sp.Blue, Amano or Tigers.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I occasionally dose 1.5 to 2X the recommended dosage in my tank, with Red Cherry shrimp and I have seen no effect on them. There may be an effect, but it isn't such that I lose a large number of shrimp.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

well.. it's just a thought


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

No problems with excel but comprehensive seemed to decimate the shrimp population in my tank...


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> No problems with excel but comprehensive seemed to decimate the shrimp population in my tank...


Are you sure you were dosing properly? Before I switched to TPN I used Flourish comp. at the recommended dose and never had any problems. I'm pretty sure it has one of the lowest copper contents of all the popular trace element mixtures. If you had problems with Flourish, I wouldn't recommend trying CSM+B. CSM+B has more copper.

I consistently dose Excel at 1.5-2X the normal dosage in my cherry shrimp tank with no ill effects.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

well for all i know cherries should be okay... what i meant was the ever so sensitive CRS


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Dont know how old this thread is, but I have noticed a significant decreased population change in my tank after dosing Excel also. I just now stopped dosing because I think it is killing them. I have both Cherries and Cyrstals.


----------

